# So Moderators are cool with using controversial subject headers to get attention?



## Kai Lord (Oct 7, 2003)

A guy is using a "controversial" subject header in the Art Gallery to get people to view his thread.  I reported it to the moderators via the "Report Post" function a couple of days ago and its still there, right at the top and unedited, with people continuing to bump it and encourage new posts.

Does this mean its cool with the mods?  I've referred friends to the Art Gallery to look at cool pictures but will do so no longer if this is the kind terminology they're going to get exposed to right off the bat.

Seriously, its like the kind of smut spam you get in your junk email box.

"Make your sapling as big as an oak!"
"See Madonna doing the laundry with Shakira!"
"Beastmaster 2: Through the Portal of Time!"

Is this really cool to do?  If you want views, post a smutty subject header?  I've got some cool pictures I was planning on posting in the next couple of months but now I'm having second thoughts.

I'll be shocked if "gnome necrophilia bestiality" is considered cool with Eric's grandmother, but perhaps one of the mods can enlighten me.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 7, 2003)

"So Moderators are cool with using bestiality and necrophilia to get attention"?  Don't be so ridiculous.  Whatever possessed you to say such a thing?

Perhaps a more reasonable approach would be to email a moderator directly to make sure they received your concern, or to ensure they didn't miss it by mistake.

I'll check it out shortly now that I'm aware of it.


----------



## Kai Lord (Oct 7, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> "So Moderators are cool with using bestiality and necrophilia to get attention"?  Don't be so ridiculous.  Whatever possessed you to say such a thing?
> 
> Perhaps a more reasonable approach would be to email a moderator directly to make sure they received your concern, or to ensure they didn't miss it by mistake.
> 
> I'll check it out shortly now that I'm aware of it.



Thanks.  I used that subject header to get the point across.  I've edited it so as not to perpetuate that which I was irritated by in the first place.


----------



## SAUG (Oct 7, 2003)

Wasen't trying to get attention, just a laugh.

IMO - your tirade is much more offensive than my flippant header ever was.


----------



## Kai Lord (Oct 7, 2003)

Well I'm offended that you're offended that I was offended.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 7, 2003)

Well I'm offended that you're offended that he's offended. There's not enough offense to go around on this thread yet, so while I'm at it, I'm also offended at Morrus, PKitty, Alsih20, Joshua Dyal, the entire London Philharmonic Orchestra, George Lucas, Jar Jar Binks, Rick Berman, and Jesus. Yes, that Jesus - not the one that built your hotrod.


----------



## "Jack" Reapersaurus (Oct 7, 2003)

"Ya know, you penguin types offend me."
"Hey, I'll tell ya what offends me...dirty words, that's what"
"Polish jokes offend me"
"Stereotypes offend ME"
"TV sex offends me!!"
"Look! That SIGN is offensive!"
"I made that sign, and I'm offended!"
"Frankly, sir, YOU offend ME!"
"Well! I'm offended at your offense!"
"Those nudes offend my womanhood!"
"Those gays offend my manhood!"
"This comic offends my offensiveness!"


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 7, 2003)

Y'all should form a football team.

You got great offense.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 7, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> Y'all should form a football team.
> 
> You got great offense.




Ba-dump _tish!_


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 7, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Well I'm offended that you're offended that he's offended. There's not enough offense to go around on this thread yet, so while I'm at it, I'm also offended at Morrus, PKitty, Alsih20, Joshua Dyal, the entire London Philharmonic Orchestra, George Lucas, Jar Jar Binks, Rick Berman, and Jesus. Yes, that Jesus - not the one that built your hotrod.



You punk!  Off to the ignore list you go!  Everyone knows the London Philharmonic Orchestra rocks!  I have the complete soundtracks of all three Star Wars movies!


----------



## SAUG (Oct 7, 2003)

I don't understand why you're getting so defensive about the London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 7, 2003)

I can't believe we forgot to put "Philharmonic" on the censored word list!


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 7, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Well I'm offended that you're offended that he's offended. There's not enough offense to go around on this thread yet, so while I'm at it, I'm also offended at Morrus, PKitty, Alsih20, Joshua Dyal, the entire London Philharmonic Orchestra, George Lucas, Jar Jar Binks, Rick Berman, and Jesus. Yes, that Jesus - not the one that built your hotrod.





 do NOT start with me! i did NOT do it!














 this time...


----------



## Darkness (Oct 7, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I can't believe we forgot to put "Philharmonic" on the censored word list!



 I'm terribly offended by this shocking revelation.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 7, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm terribly offended by this shocking revelation.



 That little smiley face offends me.


----------



## Dimwhit (Oct 8, 2003)

> "Ya know, you penguin types offend me."
> "Hey, I'll tell ya what offends me...dirty words, that's what"
> "Polish jokes offend me"
> "Stereotypes offend ME"
> ...



Your Bloom County quote offends me!  (Or was it Outland?)


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 8, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Yes, that Jesus - not the one that built your hotrod.



I'm offended that you think JC isn't the guy that gave me my hotrod.  After all, the Lord did buy me a Mercedes Benz...


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 9, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Your Bloom County quote offends me!  (Or was it Outland?)



It was classic Bloom County - I really had to search to find it, too.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Oct 9, 2003)

[QUOTE="Jack" Reapersaurus]"Ya know, you penguin types offend me."
 "Hey, I'll tell ya what offends me...dirty words, that's what"
 "Polish jokes offend me"
 "Stereotypes offend ME"
 "TV sex offends me!!"
 "Look! That SIGN is offensive!"
 "I made that sign, and I'm offended!"
 "Frankly, sir, YOU offend ME!"
 "Well! I'm offended at your offense!"
 "Those nudes offend my womanhood!"
 "Those gays offend my manhood!"
 "This comic offends my offensiveness!"[/QUOTE] 
 Roofles, sir.  Roofles.

 That brought a tear to my eye.  I miss Bloom County.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Oct 9, 2003)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> Roofles, sir.  Roofles.
> 
> That brought a tear to my eye.  I miss Bloom County.




Just so I can offend someone with my off topic-ness, I hear Berke Breathed is working on a new comic strip.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 9, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Just so I can offend someone with my off topic-ness, I hear Berke Breathed is working on a new comic strip.




...allegedly once again featuring Bill n Opus, and possibly others of the ol' BC gang.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 9, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> "So Moderators are cool with using bestiality and necrophilia to get attention"?  Don't be so ridiculous.  Whatever possessed you to say such a thing?
> 
> Perhaps a more reasonable approach would be to email a moderator directly to make sure they received your concern, or to ensure they didn't miss it by mistake.
> 
> I'll check it out shortly now that I'm aware of it.




More reasonable, but not as entertaining.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 9, 2003)

Pear pimples for hairy fishnuts?


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm not commenting on this subject until the truly offensive statements have been removed from Kai Lord's original, sickening, immodest, indecent, salacious, depraved, loose, gross, unclean, filthy, ribald, virtually pornographic post.  It is not acceptable to use quotes such as those to make a point; two wrongs have never made a right.

And I'm serious, believe it or not.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 9, 2003)

TC, I think you just did...


----------



## Henry (Oct 9, 2003)

WaitaMINIT, TOM!

.
.
.

Unclean? That's just too far!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 9, 2003)

...So moderators are cool with me using "penis" and "oak" in the same sentence so as to equate the size of the former with the latter?  Because if I'm going to go all necrophiliac on a gnome, I'd like my member to be truly arboreal.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 9, 2003)

Sheesh, Tom, you should check your posts for typos. Not only did you mispell "oak", you left the "j" off the front.

What?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm not offended by anything thus far.


----------



## Kai Lord (Oct 10, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> ...So moderators are cool with me using "penis" and "oak" in the same sentence so as to equate the size of the former with the latter?  Because if I'm going to go all necrophiliac on a gnome, I'd like my member to be truly arboreal.



Its a good thing you aren't commenting on this subject.  You might be tempted to say something a tad hypocritical.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 10, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> ...So moderators are cool with me using "penis" and "oak" in the same sentence so as to equate the size of the former with the latter?  Because if I'm going to go all necrophiliac on a gnome, I'd like my member to be truly arboreal.



 Indeed, two wrongs don't make a right, but now I think we're up to 3 wrongs.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Indeed, two wrongs don't make a right, but now I think we're up to 3 wrongs.




Could have sworn we were closed to four hundred or so...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2003)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Its a good thing you aren't commenting on this subject.  You might be tempted to say something a tad hypocritical.




Ah, Kai Lord.  Your ability to miss the point is only limited by the amount of points that are made.

My roundabout statements were meant to underline the utter stupidity of complaining about somebody else's "offensive" post while including all kinds of e-mail porn subject lines in your own.  What...you're the only one who's allowed to type such things?

Now run off to Mommy Moderator and report this post.  Good boy!

Note: as wrongs approach infinity, rightness becomes an attainable goal.  Or so one would hope.


----------



## Gez (Oct 10, 2003)

If there's an infinity of wrongs, they will naturally take a spherical shape together, as the sphere is the most efficient volume.

Now, right is, by definition, like a straight line (as in, right ahead); so once the wrongs are spherical they should roll along the rightness and eventually fall down somewhere where they will be forgotten.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 10, 2003)

Yeah, but .... what is the color of love?


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 10, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Yeah, but .... what is the color of love?





 a soft, lightish blue. with pink and green sprinkles.


 or, was that rhetorical?


----------



## Henry (Oct 10, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> a soft, lightish blue. with pink and green sprinkles.




No, I thought that was the color of one hand clapping.

I won't ask what the sound of love is - this isn't NKL, for goodness' sake.


----------



## Kai Lord (Oct 10, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Ah, Kai Lord.  Your ability to miss the point is only limited by the amount of points that are made.
> 
> My roundabout statements were meant to underline the utter stupidity of complaining about somebody else's "offensive" post while including all kinds of e-mail porn subject lines in your own.  What...you're the only one who's allowed to type such things?



In a subject header?  Oops, that was the issue now wasn't it?  There's a difference between making a comment to prove a point in the middle of a post written on the subject than to shout it in a subject header in a totally unrelated forum.

Did I say I was above ever making a crude joke?  It'd be nice, but anyone who saw my original subject header to this very thread knows otherwise.

As for being "offended," it was a joke.  "I'm offended you're offended I was irritated" didn't have the same ring, so I changed it to get a laugh.  All caught up now?


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm offended by your explanation.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 10, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> If there's an infinity of wrongs, they will naturally take a spherical shape together, as the sphere is the most efficient volume.




Ah, but this assumes that wrongness has cohesiveness, either in the form of a surface tension, or a form of self-attraction.  However, tests in the field show that wrongness tends to spread out and sprawl.  Rather than sticking together, wrongness spreads.  It even shows some of the qualities of a superfluid...


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2003)

Kai Lord...wind him up and watch him go!

The color of love is puce.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 10, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Kai Lord...wind him up and watch him go!
> 
> The color of love is puce.



According to KC, love is a story hour update.

Does that mean story hour updates are puce?


----------



## guedo79 (Oct 10, 2003)

"I'm making a puce"
No that doesn't sound right.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey, Kai Lord--I wuz just kidding with you.  Nothing personal.  Let's have a round of applause for He Who Iconizes Legolas...he's a good sport.

Maybe the color of love should be purple and pink.  Oi!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2003)

The color of love is, obviously, 12.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The color of love is, obviously, 12.




No, no, you have it all wrong. It is clearly 42.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 10, 2003)

Not to be obvious, but it's obviously 69.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm not sure what color love is, but it sure smells good.  Makes me hungry.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> No, no, you have it all wrong. It is clearly 42.




No...you've got that confused with the answer to everything. Love is definatly 12...or wait...maybe the color of love is pi...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 10, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No...you've got that confused with the answer to everything. Love is definatly 12...or wait...maybe the color of love is pi...




Perhapse Mr. Cashel is right. Assuming that 12 is the color of love, and 6+6 = 12, and an upside down 6 is 9, then 69 it is.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 11, 2003)

You know, the square root of 69 is ate something.


----------



## Blood Jester (Oct 11, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Pear pimples for hairy fishnuts?



I'm offended.  Who said Henry is nuts?!?


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 11, 2003)

_At this point, after trying to figure out where the color of love sat on the number line, and figuring out the cohesion of wrong... Mordane76 sat down in his chair, ate something puce, took out a 12 ounce soda, took out four packs of cigs... one with eleven missing, and decided to listening to the first 42 second of the London Phimonic Orchestra Imperial March over, and over, and over again..._


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 11, 2003)

*lhar* is a curse word now?


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 11, 2003)

Just like Mecrob...


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 11, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> No, I thought that was the color of one hand clapping.



It is quite easy to clap with one hand.


----------

